# Question ( please help asap)



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

My dog just had 10 puppies but i dont think she is producin enough milk for them all. My vet said i could bottle feed them for a hour then stick them on the mom. Ive tried squeezn to make sure milk comes out but only a little bit comes out the tip. So what do you all think i should do? Bottle feed and tit. Are just tit


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

If shes not producing enough milk, that means shes not being fed well. Shes suppose to be fed atleast a cup or two more. 


> Many of them ultimately die. Improper feeding of the bitch can also cause problems with lactation, ranging from reduced milk production to total failure to produce milk. Astute breeders monitor for these signs and immediately adjust the feeding regimen by improving the quality of the food, increasing the amount fed or both.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

> Lactation
> Nutritional deficiencies are particularly likely to occur when the bitch is lactating. Her physiology will prioritize the utilization of nutrients. The top priority is lactation and puppy growth, and she will actually deplete her body reserves at the expense of her own health for that purpose. Your goal is to provide enough nutrition for her to maintain optimal body weight while the puppies nurse. All nutrients are needed in increased amounts. Simply ensuring sufficient intake of calories is extremely difficult, and therefore her diet should have a fat content of at least 17 percent.
> 
> Many factors affect the caloric requirements of the lactating bitch, including the number of pups, the size of the breed and the temperament of the dam. The larger the litter, the greater the nutrient requirements for milk production. On the other hand, smaller breeds tend to have a greater energy requirement per pound of body weight. Some breeders feed smaller dogs a good-quality, growth-and-lactation commercial cat food because of the greater caloric and nutrient content of these products. Likewise, a temperamental or nervous bitch will expend more energy and have a higher requirement. As a rule of thumb, at peak lactation you should increase a bitch's food intake by 25 percent per puppy above what is usually required to maintain her body weight. For example, if a bitch normally requires two cups of dog food to maintain her body weight and has a litter of six pups, feed her a total of five cups a day (two cups divided by 25 percent equals one-half cup; multiplying that by six puppies equals three cups; adding the bitch's normal two cups maintenance equals five cups).
> ...


Responsible Breeding - The Care and Feeding of the Breeding Bitch - Part Two


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

One i would suggest would be K9 Puppy Gold










> *As a milk replacer
> Prepare enough formula for use within 24-48 hours. Always store unused prepared formula in refrigerator.
> Begin with boiled or bottled filtered water that has been allowed to cool to room temperature (70F).*
> 
> ...


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Shes been eat puppy chow the vet told me if she dont eat to get the canned puppy chow and mix with that and i did and shes been eating evan if i have to sit down there to hand feed her to get her to eat i will. They stay on her tit constantly it makes me wonder if there getting enough milk. The vet told me they all might be suckn her out and she isnt able to produce milk for all of them that if i need to, just get puppy formula and a bottle and feed for about a hour then put them on the tit for a hour that way all of them has time to get more milk in them.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I would go with the puppy formula, and feed it for a whole day. Let the dog build up some more milk for the doggies. Give her a break, and feed her well, so she can lactate the puppies. Maybe you can cycle every other day. Supplement one day and the other day use the mom.

Ive seen people mention using Goats milk as a replacement, but dont hold me on that.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

If i feed them that they will still eat the mommas milk right? Just so worried and dont want anything to happend to them are the momma. Ive got like 6 r 7 hours of sleep the last 3 stays cause i sit right beside her and the puppies to make sure there all eatn and she wont sit on them.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like you should do as the vet suggests. It'll also give poor momma dog a break. Feeding can get painful and if they hurt her too much she may just stop wanting to feed them. My female just simply ignored her pups when they turned 3 weeks. 
Alternating sounds like the best option while at the same time increase her feeds and find the right food for lactating dogs. 
I'm not familiar with the food that your vet suggested as I'm on a completely diff continent: but lactating feeds are pretty easy to find. 
Just keep monitoring her and the pups and keep us updated. Smiggs gave some really good advice. I would seriously follow it!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> I would go with the puppy formula, and feed it for a whole day. Let the dog build up some more milk for the doggies. Give her a break, and feed her well, so she can lactate the puppies. Maybe you can cycle every other day. Supplement one day and the other day use the mom.
> 
> Ive seen people mention using Goats milk as a replacement, but dont hold me on that.


SOrry, only saw this when I finished posting!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Smiggs, I'm curious....
Would something like brewers yeast not help. I know it works on people. What are youe thoughts?


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Darn phone makes things so complicated. Sorry for the duplicate!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

koeJ007 said:


> Smiggs, I'm curious....
> Would something like brewers yeast not help. I know it works on people. What are youe thoughts?


Yeah ive heard women use it to improve lactation. Brewers Yeast is suppose to be real good for dogs. Its used as a supplement too. I would think it would have the same effect. Mostly provides Biotin, but biotin is already included in many supplements.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> *Shes been eat puppy chow *the vet told me if she dont eat to get the canned puppy chow and mix with that and i did and shes been eating evan if i have to sit down there to hand feed her to get her to eat i will. They stay on her tit constantly it makes me wonder if there getting enough milk. The vet told me they all might be suckn her out and she isnt able to produce milk for all of them that if i need to, just get puppy formula and a bottle and feed for about a hour then put them on the tit for a hour that way all of them has time to get more milk in them.


Just had to add since no one mentioned it......please get her off puppy chow/dog chow. Anything made by purina is rotten food filled with chemicals, fillers, corn and waste. Very poor quality food. Once you have the pups situated start looking into better foods for her. A few are Taste of the wild, blue buffalo wilderness, and wellness. I hope she starts producing more milk but I wouldn't plan on getting much sleep. This is a big litter for one momma dog so she is most likely going to need help with feeding.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Agreed with bella she should be on a good quality puppy food right now. You can bottle feed { syringe might work easier} but this is why I told you to get a scale and weigh those pups ever other day it will show you if mom is producing enough. You will see who is gaining and who is losing weight. { they arent expensive I got our stainless stell digital one for under $20 at the grocery store}. Also check the pups for dehydration thats the biggest concern you should have right now and it can happen fast. Best to pinch a bit of there skin on the back of there neck or wherever if it stays pinched for awhile after you let it go they are dehydrated, if it bounces back they are fine. If she isnt producing you want to get onto that bottle feeding sooner then later.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I weighed them all lastnight on my moms food scale lol i figured i weigh them all again tomorrow and see if they have gained are loss


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

I would separate the litter in half for a while during the day, or when you are feeding the puppies.

Half of the litter would be with momma.
They will get plenty of milk.

Half of the litter will be hanging out in a comfortable spot. Feed each puppy one at a time with a quality puppy milk supplement. They will not like it like the real thing. You may have to squeeze to bottle a little to force a big drink - do not hurt the little guy.

After a few hrs. move the puppies.
After a few hrs. more, allow momma dog to feed the pups that did not get real milk.
Bottle feed the ones that did get real milk the first round.

Make sure the smallest ones get spoiled. You will have less scratch marks on the puppies when all 10 are not standing up on 2 feet pawing at each other when feeding.

Good luck.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice, i took her and all her puppies to the vet today and they said they were getting enough milk from the momma.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

may I add please that the amount of milk that comes out when you squeeze is not but a little bity bit.. I am happy you are being concerned, but dont make yourself nutzo  I would take the advice of splitting the litter at intervals, a nice goats milk wont hurt. Some wont take to a bottle though so you may need to use a syring. When their eyes open you could start on a watered down and sit on the counter for awhile to make soft GOOD QUALITY puppy food.. ( I gave my pups fresh hamburger meat the first week after..also they still fed on mom) then you could gradutate to a nice easy raw diet for them.. 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

;);504971 said:


> may I add please that the amount of milk that comes out when you squeeze is not but a little bity bit.. I am happy you are being concerned, but dont make yourself nutzo  I would take the advice of splitting the litter at intervals, a nice goats milk wont hurt. Some wont take to a bottle though so you may need to use a syring. When their eyes open you could start on a watered down and sit on the counter for awhile to make soft GOOD QUALITY puppy food.. ( I gave my pups fresh hamburger meat the first week after..also they still fed on mom) then you could gradutate to a nice easy raw diet for them..
> 
> Let us know how it goes


Good post. i have old doggers around for advice and always heard put the mom on good puppy food and if needed Goats milk works wonders for keeping the weight and appetite of the puppies at healthy levels.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it ok if some sleep with there mouth open sometimes? Sometimes some do and sometimes they dont they mostly do it when they get off the mom


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> I dont understand why some people are still being rude and leaving things on my reputation points about this question i told everyone i was sorry and told you all the truth and been learning from my mistake


Its probly because of questions like the following...



luv4pitbullss said:


> Is it ok if some sleep with there mouth open sometimes? Sometimes some do and sometimes they dont they mostly do it when they get off the mom


 Im just sayin......


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Well im totally new at this, im gonna ask question. Better to be safe then sorry


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

yes it is better to be safe than sorry.That's what this forum is here for.Ask any questions you need answers to.Some people just need to remember that everybody starts somewhere,no not always in the right way.But that's what we're here for,to help and stear in the right direction


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

dixieland said:


> yes it is better to be safe than sorry.That's what this forum is here for.Ask any questions you need answers to.Some people just need to remember that everybody starts somewhere,no not always in the right way.But that's what we're here for,to help and stear in the right direction


:goodpost:


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Heya luv4pitbullss how are the pups doing?
Getting bigger? How's momma? When do we get to see some pics?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i gave you some reputation points to offset the negative ones. Your doing good with the puppies.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you! And koej007 i have pics up on other threads


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol. Yup- I just saw that now. 

If I had a penny for every time I did something like that- I'd be rich!


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Some really good advice here, good luck!


----------

